# My long time companion needs a new home



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Siggy's found a new home.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, but why? Cats are very adaptable creatures and also very independent. You working longer hours or living in an apartment shouldn't be an issue for Sigmund. Cats spend 18 hours a day asleep and so it's very likely that's all he does when you are out of the house. Since he is getting on a bit it's highly likely that's all he does !! Cats are not like dogs who need constant attention and companionship, they're quite happy to be left alone all day whilst you get on with your life.

The worst possible thing you can do is put an older cat into the rescue system as they have a far less chance of being rehomed, or being rehomed to somebody who isn't going to understand his needs as an older animal. I'm currently fostering a 12 year old tabby for the week whilst his owner is in hospital and he absolutely hates being away from his owner. He's aggressive & is acting out because he wants her back. It's likely that if you are all this cat has ever known he will behave in a similar way when separated from you.

If the smell of his tray is an issue (if your apartment is small) and you want to rehome him because of that then you should consider an automatic cleaning litter tray, using a covered over box or a different cat litter. I lived in a 1 room studio flat (it had 2 levels but was 1 big room) with a cat before and I remember the tray being a terrible issue which nearly drove me to have to rehome him. With a combination of a covered box, different litter and constantly cleaning it out I was able to reduce the smell and the impact it had on my life.

Please seriously consider if you really want to give up your cat for adoption.


----------



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Fluffosaur,

Thanks for your response. You've raised valid points, all of which I have worked through where relveant, i.e. tray. It has become more difficult recently due to my absences over days with Sigmund now staying in a local cattery at least twice per month for up to three day spells, whilst the cost is not a factor I am aware of the distruptions I feel I have now introduced in to his life. So my concern is a genuine one of quality life with me. Adoption is ot an options that I have netered in to lightly or hastily, however my work situation will not improve for the forseeable future and I must question and reflect on my original motivations for bringing him in to my life. Moving him around on such a regular basis was not one of them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi have you considered using a pet sitter for when you are away, they will come into your house and feed your cat and give him a a bit of attention as many times a day as you need them to and should he need any emergency veterinary treatment they would take him to the vets. I think you are underestimating the bond your cat has with you and just how much you would miss such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

thanks for the reposnse.

I'm not under estimating the impact as I know what it is like to be separated from after having gone through that process as he waited for clearance to re-enter the UK from abroad [approx: 7 mths] and again as we were parted due to living in rented accommodation, etc. I very aware of the impact.

Sitters have been used in the past until the most reliable and trustworthy one moved away. Again, this is ot an decision I have come to lightly.

. . . its difficult but in my heart of hearts I feel it is the right one.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi where abouts in Kent are you?


----------



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in Gravesend [Central]


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh he is such a beauty!! If i had the transport to get there i would have him like a shot!! :huh:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

shame i am so far away as would of had him  . im in westmidlands.


----------



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for the interest thus far.

I am able and prepared to travel within a 200 mile radius of Gravesend [Kent] for the right home for Siggy.


----------



## all_in-the-mind (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice, support and general guidance. Sigmund has found a new home and he'll be looking to move-in by the end of February and share his new home with a kitten. His new family and I are working already to make the transitions as smooth as possible.

Once again, thank s for all the responses and advice.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you contacted the Breed Club's Rehome Section - they may be able to help.

British Shorthair Cat Club


----------

